# 2009 Altima tire pressure indicator problem



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I've got a 2009 Altima 2.5 S with a CVT. The problem I'm having is that when I first start the car up, the tire pressure indicator will flash for about one minute then will stay on indefinitely. The tire pressure on all four tires is set to 32 psi which is spec. I went through the FSM diagnostics which points to a BCM problem. 

This same thing happened to me about two years ago. At that time I also went through the FSM diagnostics which pointed to a problem with the BCM. Took the car to a Nissan dealer. They used the Consult to reset the BCM and it fixed the problem.

Is there someway for me to reset the BCM. I don't want to go to a Nissan dealer just for a BCM reset.


----------

